# 189 - Visa Lodge - Asking for more Employment evidence



## Prasanna.nagaraja (Nov 18, 2015)

I have lodged for Visa and completed my PCC and medicals, case officer assigned. I have a query to upload Employment evidence on a company letter head with 5 roles that was held etc.

I have already uploaded my service letters from all of my previous orgs which is on the letter heads but has only one role that I held in that company.

Please suggest what is exactly required?



189 | ICT BA | PTE 73+ | EOI: 65 points | Invited | Visa Lodged: Feb-2016 | CO: March-2016 | Meds & Form80: March-2016 |


----------



## rahulraju2008 (Nov 30, 2015)

Prasanna.nagaraja said:


> I have lodged for Visa and completed my PCC and medicals, case officer assigned. I have a query to upload Employment evidence on a company letter head with 5 roles that was held etc.
> 
> I have already uploaded my service letters from all of my previous orgs which is on the letter heads but has only one role that I held in that company.
> 
> ...


Not sure if you are confusing between "roles and responsibilities" and designation. Most employers in India only provide a service certificate with designation. But the department requires your roles and responsibilities/duties to be provided to assess that you are skilled for the occupation that you have applied against. I believe you may have already submitted something of this sort to ACS.


----------



## Prasanna.nagaraja (Nov 18, 2015)

rahulraju2008 said:


> Not sure if you are confusing between "roles and responsibilities" and designation. Most employers in India only provide a service certificate with designation. But the department requires your roles and responsibilities/duties to be provided to assess that you are skilled for the occupation that you have applied against. I believe you may have already submitted something of this sort to ACS.


Hi Rahul,

Thanks,
Yes, I had provided the roles and responsibilities docs earlier to ACS- notorized, but they are requesting that on a letter head. I am not sure how to get that. so want to check if anybody has done that.

Regards,
Prasanna


----------



## cozmopravesh (May 29, 2015)

Prasanna.nagaraja said:


> Hi Rahul,
> 
> Thanks,
> Yes, I had provided the roles and responsibilities docs earlier to ACS- notorized, but they are requesting that on a letter head. I am not sure how to get that. so want to check if anybody has done that.
> ...



Can you copy and paste the text of CO mail requesting this?

It will help to understand their request in a better way


----------



## Prasanna.nagaraja (Nov 18, 2015)

cozmopravesh said:


> Can you copy and paste the text of CO mail requesting this?
> 
> It will help to understand their request in a better way


Sure, here it is...please remember that I have already submitted all of my exp letters now and notarized ref docs during ACS.

Evidence of employment
Work references that include a duty statement.

Evidence of employment
The evidence you have provided contains insufficient information about your employment
claims. Please provide further evidence of your claimed period of employment prior to the
date of invitation.
Evidence can include, but are not limited to:
● employment references
● contracts
● pay slips
● tax returns
● group certificates
● superannuation information
Employment references should meet the following requirements:
● A reference should be on the official letterhead of the company providing the reference.
● The letterhead should indicate clearly the full address of the company and any phone
numbers, fax numbers, emails and website addresses.
● The name and position of the person authorised to sign the reference should be typed
or stamped below that person's signature - a reference with only an illegible signature
will not be accepted.
● The direct contact number of the person writing the reference should be included in the
letter.
● The letter should indicate the exact period of employment, position(s) held including
whether permanent or temporary, full or part time, the main five (5) duties undertaken,
and the salary earned - position(s) should not be described by generic title(s) (for
example, research officer, public servant), but according to the nature of the duties
undertaken (for example, research chemist, accounts clerk).


----------



## shabdullah (Jun 15, 2014)

Parsana! are you previous 'roles and responsibilities' are on company letter heads?

if not, then they need it to be on the letter head

Secondly, can you share what supporting documents/evidence you have provided?

Did you include any of the following: salary slips, bank statement, tax returns, form 16, business card, offer/appointment letter, promotion letter, service release letter (not all these documents required but few of them should be provided to support your claims)


----------



## Prasanna.nagaraja (Nov 18, 2015)

shabdullah said:


> Parsana! are you previous 'roles and responsibilities' are on company letter heads?
> 
> if not, then they need it to be on the letter head
> 
> ...


Hi Shabdullah,

I have not had any 'roles and responsibilities' on letter heads, I had these only notarized before for ACS. The agent said this would suffice since no company gives detailed ones on a company letter head.

Could we approach now to the companies on this?

The docs I have :
salary slips-yes, most of the years, 
bank statement- not requested, 
tax returns-Few years, 
form 16-All 8 years as requested, 
business card-not requested, 
offer/appointment letter-yes, 
promotion letter-yes, 
service release letter -yes


----------



## rj2309 (May 24, 2015)

Prasanna.nagaraja said:


> Sure, here it is...please remember that I have already submitted all of my exp letters now and notarized ref docs during ACS.
> 
> Evidence of employment
> Work references that include a duty statement.
> ...


you should provide a reference letter signed by your HR stating your current roles and responsibilities. You can alos provide pay slips, tax submission proofs(form A26),Pay increase/promotion letter.


----------



## shabdullah (Jun 15, 2014)

In your CO email, I see he has mentioned two points:
1- work reference on company letter head
2- more evidence to support employment


1- I would recommend you to go ahead and ask your companies to provide the same statements on letter heads. Where not possible, inform the CO, for example one of the companies I worked for has been closed and I have informed the CO this being a reason for giving Statutory Declaration instead of work reference on company letter head.

2- In my opinion, you should particularly provide bank statements. And in addition, whatever you can that you have not provided yet from the earlier list or other documents you think can support your employment claim for example, appreciation/award certificates etc

Lastly, I would emphasize that the requested docs should not be sent through email only. You or your agent should browse through Immi Account. My colleague's agent sent via email and its been about a year since they are unable to sort documents out of thousands of emails they receive daily.

P.S: don't be worried for CO asking more evidence, its normal and if your claims are accurate and your provide genuine documents, you CO would walk you through to the Grant helpfuly



Prasanna.nagaraja said:


> Hi Shabdullah,
> 
> I have not had any 'roles and responsibilities' on letter heads, I had these only notarized before for ACS. The agent said this would suffice since no company gives detailed ones on a company letter head.
> 
> ...


----------



## Prasanna.nagaraja (Nov 18, 2015)

rj2309 said:


> you should provide a reference letter signed by your HR stating your current roles and responsibilities. You can alos provide pay slips, tax submission proofs(form A26),Pay increase/promotion letter.


Thanks Shabdullah
Yes, I could provide the current one. I have requested for it and should be processed.

But is this needed for previous companies also, I am not sure how to approach for the same and whom?


----------



## shabdullah (Jun 15, 2014)

Yes, for previous companies also if you claiming points for employment with them.



Prasanna.nagaraja said:


> Thanks Shabdullah
> Yes, I could provide the current one. I have requested for it and should be processed.
> 
> But is this needed for previous companies also, I am not sure how to approach for the same and whom?


----------



## Prasanna.nagaraja (Nov 18, 2015)

shabdullah said:


> In your CO email, I see he has mentioned two points:
> 1- work reference on company letter head
> 2- more evidence to support employment
> 
> ...


Thanks Shabdullah
I think this brings in a lot of confidence in me, I will do the same.
Thank you very much for your time and guidance.


----------



## cozmopravesh (May 29, 2015)

Prasanna.nagaraja said:


> Thanks Shabdullah
> Yes, I could provide the current one. I have requested for it and should be processed.
> 
> But is this needed for previous companies also, I am not sure how to approach for the same and whom?



That is the generic e-mail sent for more employment evidence.

I beg to differ that they want R&R on letterhead. Statutory Declaration provided by your manager/supervisor with accurate information along with the declarer's position and evidence of employment in the same company very well replaces the letterhead thing.

Now, the question is what more they require.

To prove an employment below things are provided: 

1: Appointment letter
2: R&R letter ( in form of SD or in letterhead)
3: If it is previous company..... Reliving letter or service certificate
4: Salary Slips covering entire duration
5: TAX document ( Can be either of Form16/ITR/Form 26A)
6: Bank Statements
7: Appraisal Letters

Now, you can see what you have not provided and try to get that and upload to immi account.

Make sure you are providing them for each and every year of your employment.

Let me know if you more queries


----------



## Prasanna.nagaraja (Nov 18, 2015)

Thanks cozmopravesh,
I will try getting on letter that I have applied now and follow as suggested,
Thanks for all the guidance.


----------



## amthebestm (Dec 3, 2017)

I also have the question around employment document, hence posting here.

In the 189 VISA application, what documents I can attach instead of offer/contract letter for proving my "Skilled employment documents"/employment verification document? 

I have 11.5 years of IT experience, working with the same company across 2 different countries.
Worked in Country A: 2006 to 2015: I have company joining letter, given by company in 2006.
Working in Country B: 2016 to current: I do not have explicit offer letter/contract. Because this is company internal transfer, and details are on company internal documents. 

In the 189 VISA application, what documents I can attach instead of offer/contract letter for proving my "Skilled employment documents"/employment verification document for country B(2016 to current)? 

I have the following document will they work, instead of contract letter?

Statutory declaration: Done by Senior work colleague, for the entire duration (2006 to current) of service, mentioning my roles and responsibilities. Skill Assessment positive.
Tax returns: For Total duration: For 9 years country A and 2 years for country B.
Pay Slips: For total duration: For 9 years country A and 2.5 years for country B.
Offer letter for country A.
Employment confirmation letter from employer: mentioning the following:

To whomsoever it may concern, this is to certify that employee XXXXX has been permanently employed with us since (2006), and during his tenure of employment, he has progressively help various positions with the company as required from time to time. 

As per company records, following are his work locations.
(Country A)- from (2006 to 2015).
(Country B)- from (2016 to current).

His current salary is (XXXXX) and current designation is (XXXXX).

This letter is provided on employees request for employment verification purpose.

Company contact details: XXXXX


----------



## abhishek123 (Apr 22, 2017)

amthebestm said:


> I also have the question around employment document, hence posting here.
> 
> In the 189 VISA application, what documents I can attach instead of offer/contract letter for proving my "Skilled employment documents"/employment verification document?
> 
> ...


HI amthebestm,

My case is also similar to yours. I have 9 years of IT experience with same employer but multiple work locations (India / USA / Australia).

What other documents did you provided to prove your employment.
Since the employer corporate policy do not allow to issue any employment reference letter for PR purpose, what else we can provide.

I provided statutory declaration, payslips, bankstatements, tax docs but CO needs more documents for employment evidence.

I had my HR issue a employment letter but that letter have a statement saying "This letter have been issued for purpose of family tourist visa" ,,, will DIBP excecpt that ??

Thanks in Advance


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

abhishek123 said:


> HI amthebestm,
> 
> My case is also similar to yours. I have 9 years of IT experience with same employer but multiple work locations (India / USA / Australia).
> 
> ...


What about PF statement. ?
Surely you are having PF deductions in india and AUS Super In Australia 
In tax documents, have you provided the Income tax returns also along with form 26AS and Form 16 ?
No harm in giving the HR letter even with the remark that it’s for Tourist Visa purpose 
Do you have any promotion letters, commendation letters from employer or clients ?

Moreover, from the looks of it, you have not informed HR that you have applied,for Australian PR
As the CO is not satisfied with the evidence you have provided till now, he will in all probability initiate a verification call which will again most probably be to your HR department 

So think over of informing HR on your own that you have applied for Australia PR

Cheers


----------



## AnjuS (Aug 28, 2017)

Came here from another thread (Thanks, newbienz for pointing to this thread)! 

I have SD for current org (and no, I've not informed my HR or my new boss of anything regarding Australia) and I have no idea what I'd do if asked for more documents. So, OP, please keep us posted on what documents you provided additionally and what response you get, if any. 

And I have SD for one of my previous organizations which closed down. I heard that it's open again very recently, but I don't think even my employee ID will be in their "new" system. There's no way I can provide any additional docs for that and I don't have PF statements or roles and responsibilities on a letter head (since the company was shut down until recently). I have offer, confirmation, hike, all payslips, tax docs/bank statement as needed and exit letter. What to do if additional docs needed for this? 

Apart from these 2, the rest of my experience letters are on company letter head. And those have only a few payslips, with bank accounts closed and bank having no records...only Tax documents are my proof there, with rest of letters intact. That's my situation...and any ideas of potential additional docs welcome. I'll collect it and keep immaterial of whether CO asks or not, so that I can try to be prepared.

I am only hoping at this stage that CO doesn't ask for additional docs, since I'm planning on uploading most of the docs I already have, except those which looks like it might push both my size and count limits.


----------



## shriyans.katariya (Jun 9, 2018)

Hi,

I need some assistance for above query as well. 
I have applied for my PR in July 2018 and have received the same query, 

Evidence of employment
Work references that include a duty statement.

Evidence of employment
The evidence you have provided contains insufficient information about your employment
claims. Please provide further evidence of your claimed period of employment prior to the
date of invitation.
Evidence can include, but are not limited to:
● employment references
● contracts
● pay slips
● tax returns
● group certificates
● superannuation information
Employment references should meet the following requirements:
● A reference should be on the official letterhead of the company providing the reference.
● The letterhead should indicate clearly the full address of the company and any phone
numbers, fax numbers, emails and website addresses.
● The name and position of the person authorised to sign the reference should be typed
or stamped below that person's signature - a reference with only an illegible signature
will not be accepted.
● The direct contact number of the person writing the reference should be included in the
letter.
● The letter should indicate the exact period of employment, position(s) held including
whether permanent or temporary, full or part time, the main five (5) duties undertaken,
and the salary earned - position(s) should not be described by generic title(s) (for
example, research officer, public servant), but according to the nature of the duties
undertaken (for example, research chemist, accounts clerk).


The problem is the roles and responsibilities letter is difficult to get from companies as the HR clearly said they will not be able to give it on company letter head. 

What is the alternative ? Can we respond to the query email and ask question to the CO? 

Also, they have asked to provide pay slips for the last year of experience before applying for PR, please note that i was working in 4 different companies, hence do i need to submit salary slip for every month or just few will suffice from each company.


----------

